# FaeryBee Funday Photos



## FaeryBee

*FaeryBee Funday Photos

Just a few pictures taken while we were enjoying our "Funday" today. 

This is my own private retreat


Mom, will you give me some cuddles now?


It's a beautiful morning


THIS is what well-groomed looks like, Mom


I'm still waking up


Hey! I caught a sun-beam


What do you want to do first?


Let's rearrange the toy area


Thanks for stopping by!
:wave:​*


----------



## jrook

Oh, my... those are the sweetest photos and Great captions!! It seems to me they might like the camera a wee bit , which is really good so we all can see your beautiful flock!


----------



## StarlingWings

Great pictures! They really seem to be very fabulous and quite the celebrity birds! :budgie:


----------



## eduardo

*Deb, your birdies and you look so nice and happy *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jrook said:



Oh, my... those are the sweetest photos and Great captions!! It seems to me they might like the camera a wee bit , which is really good so we all can see your beautiful flock!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Judy! 



StarlingWings said:



Great pictures! They really seem to be very fabulous and quite the celebrity birds! :budgie:

Click to expand...

 Thank you 



eduardo said:



Deb, your birdies and you look so nice and happy 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Dee 
They do make me happy. *


----------



## aluz

Awesome pictures, I see Skipper is quite the acrobat dangling on your hair, Scooter is as cute as can be and Peachy is such a sweetheart! 
I do know that look very well, and it gets me every time!


----------



## kcladyz

<------ Remember who invented Sunday Funday 

I love peachy. he looks so pretty under the coconut


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



Awesome pictures, I see Skipper is quite the acrobat dangling on your hair, Scooter is as cute as can be and Peachy is such a sweetheart! 
I do know that look very well, and it gets me every time! 

Click to expand...

 I'm sure Khaleesi practices that "look" as often as Peachy does. They seem to have it down to an art form! 



kcladyz said:



<------ Remember who invented Sunday Funday 
I love peachy. he looks so pretty under the coconut

Click to expand...

Heidi,
I thought of you when I chose the title for the thread. 
Peachy says "Thank you, Miss Heidi!"*


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww these photos are too darn cute! I've always wanted to see photos of the birdies clowning around your head and my wish is finally granted! Just wanna lick Peachypoo's photo and SkipnScoot are sprouting more adorable in each new photo.:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee

* Thanks, Nick*


----------



## Jonah

Wonderful photo's Deb, good to see you and the flock frollicking....


----------



## Griff

Skipper and Scooter seem to have quite the little personalities! And Peachy sure is a cutie. Does Peachy get separate outside the cage time, or does he get to be out at the same time as Skipper and Scooter?


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jonah said:



Wonderful photo's Deb, good to see you and the flock frollicking....

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Randy! 



Griff said:



Skipper and Scooter seem to have quite the little personalities! And Peachy sure is a cutie. Does Peachy get separate outside the cage time, or does he get to be out at the same time as Skipper and Scooter?

Click to expand...

Peachy is not allowed to be out at the same time as Skipper and Scooter because they don't understand they need to stay away from him and I can't take the chance of him managing to bite one of them.

Peachy is allowed to be out when Sunny and Sparky are out as long as I'm there to supervise them. 
Sunny and Sparky both know to stay out of Peachy's reach and are much faster than he is. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh my Deb your photo's are amazing... Looks like you are going to have two hairdressers in you family doing your hair for you every morning .. Was Skipper and Scooter using the hair dryer on your hair to give you a new hair style they wanted to make you beautiful..Peachy Pie is as adorable as ever and so cute to i'd love to cuddle him any time.. Maybe send Peachy Pie to Australia for a holiday i no that Indigo will love him to bits and spoil him and i will to if he comes here. Deb your flock are so beautiful and i can see that they all love you to bits..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Lyn
It does me no good to do much with my hair if I'm going to be staying around the house because Skipper and Scooter love playing in it too much. 
I put it in a french braid the other day and they had it pulled apart within 5 minutes. :laughing:
Peachy loves cuddles so he'd be quite happy to let you snuggle with him.*


----------



## Griff

That's understandable. So I'm guessing lovebirds are somewhat aggressive towards budgies?


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Oh, Deb those photos are just too too too adorable!!!!! 

Skipper and Scooter are such handsome fellows. I love how they are crawling all over you. And Peachy is .. just a little burst of peach flavoured cuteness. I can see why you love them all so much.


----------



## kcladyz

I want to birdnap peachy


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Griff said:



That's understandable. So I'm guessing lovebirds are somewhat aggressive towards budgies?

Click to expand...

 Lovebirds can be very aggressive and territorial. Peachy believes I belong ONLY to him. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh, Deb those photos are just too too too adorable!!!!!

Skipper and Scooter are such handsome fellows. I love how they are crawling all over you. And Peachy is .. just a little burst of peach flavoured cuteness. I can see why you love them all so much. 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Madonna. Peachy is too cute for his own good.  He gets away with much more than he should. 



kcladyz said:



I want to birdnap peachy

Click to expand...

 Mmmmmm, I'm sorry Heidi but I don't think I can allow that to happen 'cause I love him WAY too much.
Pedro and Poppy will be acting as his birdyguards to prevent any potential bird-napping escapades!*


----------



## Budget baby

Loved your hair accessories Deb, I think I will have to copy and paste this picture of you so I can print it, then it can go on my fridge:budge: Peachy is so adorable I have been tempted a few times to maybe perhaps inquire about one.
Great to see you and the guys having a great time together


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Pretty boy said:



Loved your hair accessories Deb, I think I will have to copy and paste this picture of you so I can print it, then it can go on my fridge:budge: Peachy is so adorable I have been tempted a few times to maybe perhaps inquire about one.
Great to see you and the guys having a great time together

Click to expand...

Ugh! Neither of those pictures are very flattering. 
I'd print one of just the birds and put it on your refrigerator instead. :laughing:*


----------



## kcladyz

Then I will have to take all 3 (insert sinister laugh here) lol


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kcladyz said:



Then I will have to take all 3 (insert sinister laugh here) lol

Click to expand...

:laughing: I actually burst out laughing when I read this!*


----------



## jellyblue

Hello, everyone. You all look so cute and happy. We love you all!


----------



## despoinaki

It's a funday indeed! And this time, there are pics of Momma included!  Thanks for inviting us to your funday in your house, Deb! Awesome pics of happy friends!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jellyblue said:



Hello, everyone. You all look so cute and happy. We love you all!

Click to expand...

 :hug: Thanks Susan! Looking forward to seeing you soon.



despoinaki said:



It's a funday indeed! And this time, there are pics of Momma included!  Thanks for inviting us to your funday in your house, Deb! Awesome pics of happy friends!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Despina! *


----------



## mattytude

Everytime I see pictures of Peachy I want to just pick him up and cuddle him to pieces. He looks so fluffy!! Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## FaeryBee

*


mattytude said:



Everytime I see pictures of Peachy I want to just pick him up and cuddle him to pieces. He looks so fluffy!! Great pics thanks for sharing 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Matt -- Peachy would definitely love that. He tells me continually he should be an "only" bird because he deserves continual undivided attention preferably being cuddled and given scritches.*


----------



## Budgiefied

I like it..."live" Budgie hair ornaments:budgie: FaeryBee starts a new fashion trend


----------



## FaeryBee

*Elise,
The problem with the live hair ornaments is that they often decide to pull the hair down in front of my face. (Maybe they are trying to tell me something!! )*


----------



## Bethanyi

*Awww what a lovely post  put a smile on my face! and also nice to see some pictures of you Deb! Especially your pirate look wth your budgie patch *


----------



## Vargur

Sweet pictures!!
They have so much toys!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Bethanyi said:



Awww what a lovely post  put a smile on my face! and also nice to see some pictures of you Deb! Especially your pirate look wth your budgie patch 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Bethany. Those pictures aren't the most flattering but Skipper and Scooter were sure having fun!



Vargur said:



Sweet pictures!!
They have so much toys!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Elma -- yes, all my birds have tones of toys - they are very spoiled. *


----------



## Bethanyi

*



Thanks, Bethany. Those pictures aren't the most flattering but Skipper and Scooter were sure having fun!

Click to expand...

Ohh shh you look beautiful  !*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Thanks so much for giving us a candid glimpse into your daily bird life antics! I heartily agree with Bethany about how beautiful you are - and Especially without makeup! :bowrofl: (I have saved these pictures on my PC, just in case!...) hoto:  
Of Course your birdies are also beyond adorable, and I always enjoy your funny captions.* :happy4: :clap:
:hug: :yo:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



(I have saved these pictures on my PC, just in case!...) hoto:  


Click to expand...

Darn! I meant to go back in and delete those two pictures before someone (like you) decided to do something like that. *


----------



## SPBudgie

*


FaeryBee said:



Darn! I meant to go back in and delete those two pictures before someone (like you) decided to do something like that. 

Click to expand...

Ha Ha! I gotcha This time!... *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:





Ha Ha! I gotcha This time!... 

Click to expand...

Well, I must say I've learned my lesson and won't make that mistake again! :laughing:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*


FaeryBee said:





Well, I must say I've learned my lesson and won't make that mistake again! :laughing:

Click to expand...

Well, Ha Ha - as it turns out, the joke is on me, after all. When I went to copy your pictures to my backup drive, I found they were all "invalid files" (Absolutely No pictures at All!!!) I had used treacherous Firefox to download them, which won't "do" TB pictures, for some crazy, unknown reason - (only the full sized photo bucket originals). My other browser is generally very well behaved, but I had forgotten about that weird glitch! 
I won't be making That mistake again :laughing:
SO - when I went back to re download your pictures, you had already Deleted them!!!  :confused1: :argh: :hammer:  :crying: :dunno: :whatever:
So I guess God never wanted me to have them, after all...(Too much temptation within my reach, no doubt!)

You won out:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*:laughing: Too funny, Ollie!!*


----------



## nuxi

Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Uh Oh - I wonder how funny you will think This is... They say it's not over until the Fat Lady Sings; and, to give you a hint, I am Really singing Now! :happy4::jumping1:
Another thing I have hated about Firefox (since the updates it is always coming up with) is the fact that it has Never saved my TB history, although it saves almost everything else - (go figure...I don't know What it has against TB! :nono Well, I was cruising through my history after all this, in search of something else, when what to my wondering eyes did appear but references to my downloads of your pictures! :wow:Knowing that if I clicked on "The (deleted) Controversial Ones", I would get "Page not found", I casually clicked one anyway. Darling Firefox took me Right to the Original photo on Your Photobucket (which I wasn't able to log into on my own, because it is a Private album!) SO..............I Did Gotcha, after all!  :laughing1: (I guess she laughs best who laughs last...) :laughing:
Maybe God decided it was OK for me to live close to temptation, after all.
(And - Firefox is, once again, my Favorite browser!) :yo: :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Noooooooooo!! Say it isn't so!
TOTALLY UNFAIR! out:*


----------



## kcladyz

I am working on my sinister plot to kidnap peachy still har har har


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kcladyz said:



I am working on my sinister plot to kidnap peachy still har har har

Click to expand...

Be Advised -- The Pedro and Poppy Peachy-Guard Team are Armed and Dangerous!!*


----------



## SPBudgie

*


FaeryBee said:



Noooooooooo!! Say it isn't so!
TOTALLY UNFAIR! out:

Click to expand...

Now, don't you worry your pretty little head about it, Sweet Thing - I promise I will only use these pictures if I absolutely Have to... *


----------

